# CarPC



## erknjerk (Dec 24, 2010)

I've looked on mp3car.com but I haven't found the info I need. 

I want to run 2way active, at least 6 RCA outputs. I want full DSP too. I know to look at the software for the DSP. But I haven't found any current threads for a soundcard that will work for "real DIYMA" style audio. 

Please point to any build logs with carPC as the source. Thanks.


----------



## audiovibe (Nov 16, 2007)

erknjerk said:


> I've looked on mp3car.com but I haven't found the info I need.
> 
> I want to run 2way active, at least 6 RCA outputs. I want full DSP too. I know to look at the software for the DSP. But I haven't found any current threads for a soundcard that will work for "real DIYMA" style audio.
> 
> Please point to any build logs with carPC as the source. Thanks.


Over at MP3car look for Durwoods build log and get a hold of him. He was one of the first people to start using P.C. tuning in car. Hes a great guy and very knowledgeable when it comes to cards to use in the car for DSP purposes.

Here is a link to the card I was going to run when I was doing the carpc thing
M-AUDIO - Delta 1010LT - 10-In/10-Out PCI Virtual Studio
I do believe there have been a few people use this card with great success.

Aron


----------



## jorgea (Nov 27, 2011)

That is the ideal link for taking care of this type of work. Thanks.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

anybody know one that has a PCIe connection?


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Andy W. from JBL uses an Edirol USB soundcard for his R&D in his car IIRC.


----------



## audiovibe (Nov 16, 2007)

eviling I sent you a reply via PM about the PCIe card, but I will also make it public. I am only aware of a handful for PCIe cards that support ASIO with all of them being 5.1 cards giving the end user control for an active 2way + sub. Of the few PCIe cards available this would probably be the best option.
ASUS Xonar DX

This Sound Blaster card also supports ASIO but once again will only allow active 2 way with sub.
Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Pro Series


Im not sure what Edirol USB card Andy W used but here are a few other quality 8ch USB cards that support ASIO for tuning purposes via P.C. software. They are pretty much all identical with revisions in the newer devices.

the original
Maya EX7

Replaced with
Gigaport

and finally the newest revision
Gigaport HD

I will try to get a list started within the next week having known cards that support active tuning.

Aron


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

audiovibe said:


> eviling I sent you a reply via PM about the PCIe card, but I will also make it public. I am only aware of a handful for PCIe cards that support ASIO with all of them being 5.1 cards giving the end user control for an active 2way + sub. Of the few PCIe cards available this would probably be the best option.
> ASUS Xonar DX
> 
> This Sound Blaster card also supports ASIO but once again will only allow active 2 way with sub.
> ...


I acualy have a Fatal1ty , i was gonna run it's optic to an external processor like the helix P DSP or the alpine h800. just something with an optic in that had external prcoessing but these damn companys, helix is out but it's such a pain to get, its still 600$ i mean at least this way its maybe 500$ with software and everything, but it still seems to be a better option. i can even hardwire my tuning MIC into my car so i can run my RTA through the carputer :laugh: which is great 


which software by the way do you use with this card? i see that 300$ software but that has so much **** in it i dont need and im not sure if it has the stuff i do need :\ 

http://www.m-audio.com/index.php?do=products.main&ID=a46c6123e1175564a3e92371d8319a3f


fyi, im sure that sites great. but newegg has that sound card for 200$ 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...OTC-Froogle-_-Sound+Card-_-M-AUDIO-_-29121011

save your self 50$ 

its honestly probobly only 120-150$ sound card, but it has high demand because its such a nitch card.


----------



## audiovibe (Nov 16, 2007)

Yea I think the 1010 is the only card like it still made, I think most companies moved on to multiple card setups. I was going to get the ard from Sweetwater Sound they have it for $199 also but with free shipping, and they work on commission so you could potentialy get a few more bucks off the card. I linked the M-Audio site because they have all the facts listed for the card.

I'm not 100% on software because when I found the that the 1010 would not work in my install I took the easy way and stayed with my DSP-6. 

Here are a couple Wiki pages that I had bookmarked, they are originally courtesy of member Durwood

How To Tune Via A PC
This link includes links to various software for use with PC tuning.

ASIO VST Plug-in Audio Tuning Method
This is a a great step by step for setup


----------

